# Welche Spiele sollten eine Remake bekommen?



## Pasknalli (27. August 2008)

Welches Spiel würdet ihr Euch wünschen? Was sollte unbedingt mal umgesetzt werden? Neuauflage?

Was währe für Euch der Hammer?


Also ich fände eine Neuauflage von Alien vs Predator auf DOOM 3 Basis oder Quake superduper. Es ist einfach obercool ein Alien oder einen Predator zu spielen oder als Marine durch die gegend zu zittern. 

Und Shadowrun das Rollenspiel als Umsetzung im Style von Mass Effect oder besser noch Kotor würde mir auch riesigen Spaß machen.

Was würde Euch gefallen?


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Ein Remake von Outlaws!


----------



## Fraggi (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Gran Turismo für den PC


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Shadowrun und Vampire in einer richtigen PnP Umsetzung. 

Und wie du schon geschrieben hast auch AvP mit moderner Grafik


----------



## Fransen (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Ein Spiel, das im Mittelalter spielt, mit der CryEngine2 oder EGO-Engine.

-->>dazu noch eine packende Story und eine frei begehbare Welt und ich wäre zufrieden.

Egoshooter und Rennspiele hab' ich jetzt genug gespielt.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

Nachdem ich einen Bericht von Tabularasa gelesen habe ist mir die Idee gekommen eine MMORPG zu machen was die Möglichkeiten eines Beat´em up und eines Egoshootes mit den traditionellen Systemen vereint.

Soll heißen ich kann mir aussuchen ob ich den PC die arbeit machen lasse oder selber Kämpfen will.

Cool währe dann auch das es 2 PVP Liga´s geben würde. Die automatik Liga und die manuelle Liga.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Shadowrun und Vampire in einer richtigen PnP Umsetzung.
> 
> Und wie du schon geschrieben hast auch AvP mit moderner Grafik


 

Meinst Du das Vampire wo die Werwolf Klans gegen die Vampire kämpfen?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Jein. Es gibt ja verschiedene PnP Varianten von White Wolf bzw. Schwert & Feder: Vampire - Die Maskerade, Vampire Regquiem, Vampire - Dark age, Werewolve Apocalypse, etc. p.p.

Und Werewolve ist eigentlich ein eigenständiges Spiel. Jedoch kann man sich auch nen Char erschaffen und denn mit Vampire verbinden und somit nen Gegner darstellen.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Was bedeutet eigentlich pnp an dieser Stelle? Ich habe mal gegooglet doch würde nicht so richtig schau daraus.


----------



## UpZero (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Kein Plahn was PnP heist,
aber ich würd gern´ne neue Version von Vagrant Story (PSone)
für PC sehen.
Und zwar ohne lestigem Bausteingepuzzle aber mit Hammer Grafik &
dem selben augeklügelten Kampf-Waffensystem und Waffen-Rüstung
Schmiedesystem.

Und AvP 2 ist ein muss,keine Ahnung was da solange dauert,
schöner schreckens Faktor als Marine !!!


----------



## Lexx (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*



UpZero schrieb:


> Kein Plahn was PnP heist


Plug and Play.. ?


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Das dachte ich eigentlich auch

und dann habe ich da noch PNP als Park and Play gefunden. Hat was mit Kanufahren zu schaffen.


Aber egal weiter im Thema.

Ich hätte auch riesen Lust auf ein Schleichshooter / RPG als FPS oder wahlweise TPS in der Art von Tenchu für den PC in guter Quali. Oder gibt es Tenchu für den PC? Ist mir bis jetzt entgangen.



AHHHH jetzt weis ich was der meint

Pan and Paper^^ Eine Bezeichnug für Rollenspiele als Gesellschaftsspiel mit Zettel und Stift. Wusste garnicht das man es pnp abkürzt.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> *Pan* and Paper^^ Eine Bezeichnug für Rollenspiele als Gesellschaftsspiel mit Zettel und Stift. Wusste garnicht das man es pnp abkürzt.


 
NA ja...mit Peter *Pan* hat das nix zu tun ^^ Pen & Paper, genau.

PnP is da die Abkürzung bei Spielen. Ansonsten ist "PnP" eher als "Plug & play" für zB USB-Anschlüsse gedacht.


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

der hammer wär ein neues jedi knight...

leider kommt the force unleashed ja nich für pc...


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Also mit "HAWX" wird mein Wunsch _(ein Fliegerspiel, dass dem Film "Stealth" wenigstens ähnelt)_ gerade erfüllt ...

Der Hammer wäre für mich, wenn das Game aus meiner Sicht auch  genauso gut wird, wie der Film es ist.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pasknalli (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Wo Du grade Flugsimulation sagst. 

STAR WARS - X WING VS TIE FIGHTER

und das als Remake mit RPG elementen und die Schlachten richtig schön in eine Story eingebettet.

Und bitte nicht immer wieder die selbe Story aufarbeiten. Die Geschichte ist ja schön. Und Georg´s World hat sicherlich noch Spielraum für mehr Fantasie


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Einen 2. Teil von Freelancer mit X³ Engine


----------



## gouraud (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Oh ja ... hab nur Starlancer gespielt, aber das fand ich damals echt cool


----------



## jaytech (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Max Payne 3


Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Splinter Cell Teil??


----------



## TALON-ONE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*



Fraggi schrieb:


> Gran Turismo für den PC


 
YO !!!! Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Dungeon Keeper 3 =(


----------



## Philster91 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Ich fände es ja top, wenn Ubisoft noch vor 2009 mit SC:Conviction auf den Markt kommen würde, scheint ja aber nicht mehr der Fall zu sein. (31.12.2009)


----------



## hyperionical (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Das dachte ich eigentlich auch
> Aber egal weiter im Thema.
> 
> Ich hätte auch riesen Lust auf ein Schleichshooter / RPG als FPS oder wahlweise TPS in der Art von Tenchu für den PC in guter Quali. Oder gibt es Tenchu für den PC? Ist mir bis jetzt entgangen.



Eine Fortsetzung der besten Schleichspiel-Reihe = Thief 4 (Dark Project)


----------



## Pasknalli (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Na ja Thief3 hat mich irgendwie nicht wo gepackt wie damals Tenchu auf der PS1. Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Kampfkunst Faible. ^^


----------



## darksplinter (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Was genail wäre wenn Darkfall mal kommen würde...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

Starlancer 2, Elite 3, Wing Commander : Privateer 2 (im Wing Commander Universum wie der erste Teil nicht so eine kacke wie Privateer 2), Wing Commander 5.

Ein Starwars Space Opera im Stile von X-Wing und Tie Fighter zu Zeiten der ersten 3 Teile...


----------



## ED101 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Das wäre mal der Hammer!!!*

GT für den PC, definitiv.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2008)

Mod-Edit: Aussagekräftigen Threadnamen hinzugefügt.


----------



## Lee (9. September 2008)

Ich wäre für die alten Final Fantasy Teile...


----------



## Philster91 (9. September 2008)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen:
Ne Neuauflage von Cossacks oder Patrizier würde ich genial finden.


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

Aquanox (Schleichfahrt), Wing Commander (wurden die Katzen je ausgerottet?), Starlancer, Freelancer, Freespace, Privateer, Homeworld, Tie-Fighter-Simulation extrahart, Expandable mit neuen Effekten, und wie hieß der noch mit den Robotern in den Minen.. ? 
oder Dungeon Keeper 

.. und bevor ich vergesse: Minesweeper


----------



## unhurt (9. September 2008)

Für eine Fortsetzung von *Gorky17* würde ich alles geben!!!

*Gorky 17* ftw 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorky_17



PS: Wer von euch kennt das Game ?


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Ich wueder mich ueber ein neues C&C Renegade und Dungeon Keeper freuen.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. September 2008)

Ich hätte gerne ein Mechwarrior 5. 

Alternative ein neues Mechwarrior 3 mit aufgebohrter Grafik.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. September 2008)

Grand Prix 
Jazz Jackrabbit 
Der Clou! 
Alien vs. Predator 
Kiss: Psycho Circus
Lemmings
Hocus Pocus
Baldur's Gate
Icewind Dale

und und und...

Aber da muss ich mir keine Illusionen machen, außer AvP und BG (+ evtl. ID)   werden diese Spiele wohl alle nicht mehr neu aufgelegt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass(spiele gerade wieder) wünsch ich mir eine neue Special-Edition von *The Longest Journey* mit richtig hoch aufgelösten 3D-Modellen.
Die Hintergründe sind immer noch 1A, aber April sieht selbst in der verbesserten Version mehr nach Kamm als nach einem Menschen aus.


----------



## Elkgrin (9. September 2008)

Deus Ex

Teil 3 sollte bald erscheinen


----------



## Triple-Y (9. September 2008)

spontan würde ich davon gerne ne Fortsetzung haben
*Boiling Point
Fahrenheit*


----------



## Uziflator (9. September 2008)

Am liebsten hät ich "Final Fantasy 7"


----------



## Pasknalli (9. September 2008)

ja da sagst Du was.

Mechwarrior. 

vieleicht sogar in einer Variante als MMORPG


----------



## z3r0 (9. September 2008)

Also klar auf Platz 1 steht bei mir Final Fantasy VII!!
Wär echt nett wenn es vielleicht doch für die PS3 neu aufgelegt wird und es nicht nur bei der alten Techdemo bleibt.
Mit 2D Games komm ich ja gut klar, zumindest den meissten, aber den ersten 3D Games würd nen Facelifting gut stehen find ich.
Auf Platz 2 käme Baldurs Gate, ist zu niedrig aufgelöst um es noch zu ertragen aber die Story so geil wie Final Fantasy.


----------



## kmf (9. September 2008)

Wurde Wolfenstein schon genannt? 

Wolfenstein


----------



## f3rr1s (9. September 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 !!!! und von der SNES Secret of Evermore und Secret of Mana !


----------



## unhurt (10. September 2008)

Triple-Y schrieb:


> spontan würde ich davon gerne ne Fortsetzung haben
> *Boiling Point
> Fahrenheit*



_Boiling Point_ hat mit zwar nicht gefallen, aber ein Remake von _Fahrenheit_ wäre echt geil...


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2008)

Fahrenheit braucht ja wohl noch kein Remake.
Ein bisschen AA und AF an und schon hat man eine (fast) konkurrenzfähige Grafik.


----------



## Pasknalli (22. September 2008)

ich wollte nur mal anmerken das die Berichtigung der Themenüberschrift total das Thema verfehlt hat. 6 Setzen^^

Den hier soll es auch darum gehen das aufzuzeigen was es vieleicht noch garnicht gegeben hat.

Das ist ja voll der HMA


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

Elite, Wingcommander (alle Teile).


----------



## DenniRauch (24. September 2008)

ich hätte Lust auf ein neues G-Police oder Colony Wars. Die hatte ich mir seinerzeit mit der ersten Playstation gekauft. Das warn noch Zeiten...


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2008)

North and South


----------



## DenniRauch (25. September 2008)

genau! North and South wäre ja richtig geil!


----------



## Pasknalli (27. September 2008)

Kennt jemand von Euch 

EARTHDAWN

???

Das währe mal ne Super Idee für ein MMORPG

DER HMA


----------

